# سر الميرون  نيافه الأنبا أبرآم



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*سر  الميرون*

*نيافه الأنبا أبرآم*

*كلنا نؤمن ونعرف أنه الوعد الذى وعد به السيد المسيح  تلاميذه ، وعدهم بأن يرسل إليهم الروح القدس المعزى"وهو سيعلمكم كل شىء". *
*فحل  الروح القدس على التلاميذ فى يوم الخمسين وبعد ذلك التلاميذ كانوا  يستخدمونه بعد المعمودية مباشرة.....ثم  الأساقفة بوضع الأيادى على  الإنسان...الذى تعمد... *
*أى فى المعمودية تغفر كل خطايا الإنسان...وبعد  هذا الغفران نحن نحتاج إلى دفعة....لكى نستطيع الإستمرار فى الحياة المقدسة  التى نلناها ..... *
*والدفعة التى نحتاجها نستطيع الحصول عليها من "سر الميرون" أو "سر التثبيت" أو سر" وضع اليد". *
*حيث  بعد الإنسان ما يتطهر من الخطية ويصبح الإنسان فى حياة البر... بالتالى  الروح القدس يسكن فى حياة  هذا الإنسان ويعطيه قوة للإستمرار فى حياة  القداسة وحياة النمو..... *

*+إذن أول خطوة نحصل عليها هى مغفرة كل خطايانا... *
*+والخطوة التى تليها هو القوة الموجودة فى سر الميرون.. *
*وكان فى القرون الأولى يتم ذلك بوضع اليد وهناك آيات  واضحة كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس... *
*والتى  من شأنها أنه  بمجرد أن يتعمد الإنسان الأساقفة يذهبون إليه ويضعوا أيديهم  عليه....ويحل الروح القدس  عليه ثم أصبحت الأمور  فيما بعد صعبة وشاقة على  التلاميذ، والاساقفة أن يقطعوا تلك المسافات لكى يذهبوا لكل المؤمنين  المُعمدين وكل من يضعواآياديهم عليه ...فأحضروا حنوط للسيد المسيح وأحضروا  أنواع من الأطياب(وهى نفس الاطياب التى وضعت لحنوط  السيد المسيح) وتمموا  ذلك بصلوات مقدسة وأضافوا اليه زيتون  نقى ويعتبر هذا هو وضع اليد للآباء  الاساقفة..أى أن كل الآباء الأساقفة موجودين ومشتركين فى نفس الصلوات التى  هم يصلوها على الإنسان .... ولكنهم يقوموا بالصلاة على هذا الزيت .وأعطوه  لكل التلاميذ وأخبروهم أن يأخذوا كل الزيت وبمجرد أن يترشم به الإنسان.حيث  أنه طالما كل الأساقفة صلوا عليه كأنه الاسقف موجود وصلى ووضع اليد على  الإنسان المعمد .... *
*والكنيسة سارت بهذا النظام..من القرن الأول  والتاريخ يحكى هذا ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر ذلك....فالزيت المقدس الميرون ظل  موجودا من أول  دخول "مارمرقس مصر" حيث أحضر كمية كبيرة من الميرون  معه....حتى عهد القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى البطريرك الـ20 ... *
*وكل واحد من التلاميذ رحل إلى بلد وأخذ جزء من هذا الميرون.. *
*القديس بطرس أخذ جزء معه فى رحلته إلى روما...وكل القديسين كل واحد أخذ جزء معه فى مكان خدمته... *

*وفى  عهد القديس أثناسيوس كاد الزيت المقدس أن يفنى وينتهى من أغلب الكنائس ...  ولذا فكل البطاركة أرسلوا إلى القديس أثناسيوس ليستشيروه  فيما يفعلوه. *
*فأقترح  عليهم إقتراح حيث لا يوجد شىء بديل سوى أن نحضر نفس الأنواع التى  أستخدموها... الآباء الرسل ونحضر زيت نقى ونصلى على هذه الكمية ونقرأ  الكتاب المقدس كله، بحيث تشمل الصلوات الكتاب المقدس كله....ونضيف الميرون  الذى نملكه على الزيت الجديد ونبدأ فى توزيع ذلك..... *
*وبدأت بهذه الطريقة صناعة الميرون المقدس... *
*مرة  أوأثنين صنع فى مصر حيث أن الآباء الاساقفة والبطاركة أشتركوا مع القديس  أثناسيوس ....وبدأت بعد ذلك كل كنيسة  تتبع نفس الطريقة فى صناعة الميرون  المقدس... *
*ومثلما رأينا منذ عدة سنوات تم صنع الميرون المقدس فى دير  الأنبا بيشوى على يد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ومعه كل أساقفة الكرازة  المرقسية..... *
*وقبل منه عمل فى عهد قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس. *
*وبنفس  النظام وبنفس الطريقة  حيث يحوى 30 نوع من الحنوط  وهى نفسها التى أستخدمت  فى حنوط السيد المسيح وبزيت زيتون نقى ويصلى عليه... صلاة تستمر لأكثر من  أسبوع ويحضر هذ الزيت أسبوع الآلام.   *
*ويضاف اليه كل الخميرة القديمة المتبقية ويبدأون التوزيع مرة أخرى... *

*وكل الآباء الأساقفة  يشترط وجودهم ويكون ذلك هو وضع اليد الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس. *
*+وتعتبر المعمودية هى الميلاد الثانى وسر الميرون هو الثبوت والنمو فى حياة الميلاد الثانى الجديد.. *
*وإذا كانت  المعمودية تطهير فالميرون قوة تمنح للإنسان من أجل أن يصير فى حياة الطهارة التى نالها.. *
*ويعتبر الإنسان المعمد عضوا حيا فى الكنيسة...،وبزيت الميرون يصبح جنديا صالحا للسيد المسيح *
*فهو القوة والمعونة التى يأخذها الإنسان من الله. *
*والسيد  المسيح وعد تلاميذه وأمرهم الا يذهبوا الى أورشليم الى أن يرسل لهم الروح  المعزى وهو سر الميرون، وهووضع اليد الذى يناله المؤمن فى حياة الكنيسة. *
*مثلما حدث مع السيد المسيح- السيد المسيح تعمد وبمجرد أن تعمد الروح القدس قد حل عليه فى شكل حمامة. *
*ولهذا فالإنسان بمجرد أن يعمد ويخرج من جرن المعمودية، تحل عليه الروح القدس بوضع اليد فى "سر الميرون". *
*السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه "سأرسل لكم الروح القدس المعزى وهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم". *
*ويوضح  ذلك القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الاولى (1 يو 2 : 20 ) "وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة  من القدوس وتعلمون كل شىء لم أكتب إليكم لأنكم لستم تعلمون الحق ". *
*و المقصود هنا من (مسحة من القدوس  ) هو مسحة الميرون التى ينالها الإنسان. *
*وفى   نفس الإصحاح(1 يو2 :27 ) "أما أنتم فالمسحة التى أخذتموها منه ثابتة  فيكم، ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن  كل شىء، وهى حق وليست كذبا، كم علمتكم تثبتون فيه". *
*والقديس بولس فى رسالته لكورنثوس الثانية: *
*"لكن  الذى يثبتنا معكم فى المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الله الذى ختمنا أيضا، وأعطى  عربون الروح فى قلوبنا"وهنا لولا أنهم قبلوا الإيمان بالمسيح وتعمدوا، ما  كان حل عليهم  الروح القدس وهذا هو نفس الموقف الذى حدث. *
*وفى (أع8 :  14: 17 )" ولما سمع الرسل الذين فى أورشليم أن السامرة قبلت كلمة الله،  فأرسلوا إليهم بطرس ويوحنا الذين لما نزلا صليا لإجلهم لكى يقبلوا الروح  القدس لأنه لم يكن قد حل بعد على أحد منهم، غير أنهم كانوا معتمدين بأسم  الرب يسوع". *
*وهنا لو شخص تعمد ولم يدهن بالميرون يكون فى نفس الموقف  تغفر له كل الخطايا لكن لا يحل عليه الروح القدس بالتثبيت.أصبح فى حياة بر  ولكنه لا يملك القوة التى تثبته فى تلك الحياة. *
*ولو جاز له أن ينال تلك الحياة لابد وأن يكون  ذلك بسر مسحة الميرون. *
*لذا  فأهل السامرة عندما كانوا يعمدوا فقط ولم يكن هناك من يضع عليهم  الأيادى-ولذا فالتلاميذ رفضوا وقالوا لابد وأن يذهب اليهم القديس بطرس أو  أى أحد من القديسين ويضع عليهم الآيادى لكى يقبلوا الروح القدس. *
*وبما أنهم كانوا معتمدين بأسم الرب يسوع حينئذ وُضع الآيادى عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس. *
*ولما  ذهب القديس بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس وسألهم هل قبلتم الروح القدس فكان  الرد أنهم لم يسمعوا أنه يوجد الروح القدس فعمدهم بنفس الطريقة وقبلوا هم  أيضا الروح القدس. *
*ويقول الكتاب "فلما سمعوا أعتمدوا بأسم الرب يسوع". *
*وبعد أن أعتمدوا مباشرة وضع القديس بولس يده عليهم وحل الروح القدس. *
*ويقول  القديس بولس فى رسالته إلى تيطس"بل بمقتضى رحمته-خلصنا بغسل الميلاد  الثانى وتجديد الروح القدس الذى سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا "أى  سر المعمودية يليه سر الميرون مباشرة". *
*وهذا يحدث مع كل إنسان مؤمن به....إنه يتعمد وينال حياة البر وغفران الخطايا....ويتم بوضع اليد ويرشم بالميرون المقدس... *
*وهذا  يحدث مع كل إنسان مؤمن...والميرون له صلوات كثيرة عبارة عن قراءات كلها من  الكتاب المقدس من أجل أن يحل الله بروحه القدوس فى كل إنسان يرشم بهذا  الميرون المقدس _ ويرشم به الإنسان مرة واحدة فى حياته فعندما يعمد يكون  عدد الرشومات 36 رشم، وكل منها له صلوة خاصة.... *
*وكل أعضاء الجسم بدون إستثناء يتم رشمها...من أول جبهة الرأس حتى أخمص قدميه. *
*وفى تلك الأثناء يطلب الاب الكاهن من الله أن يحافظ على هذا الانسان من أى فكر ردىء يدخل الى قلبه وحواسه... *
*والانسان  عندما يضعف عليه يتذكرتلك القوة الممنوحة له . والتى تثبته فى  المسيح....ويتذكر كل العطايا التى نالها من خلال هذين السرين. *
*وهناك العديد من أقوال الآباء التى تعضد هذا الكلام وهى لا تقل عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس فهى أقوال منذ القرون الأولى وسنذكر منها : *
*•	القديس ديونسيوس الأرباغى وهو  تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول فهو يقول"إن مسحة التكميل بالميرون المقدس لمن  أستحق سر الولادة الثانية يمنحها حلول الروح القدس للعزةالإلهية ". *
*•	القديس كبريانوس"إن من أعتمد   ينبغى أن يمسح أيضا لكى يصير بواسطة المسحة ممسوحاً لله  ويأخذ نعمة المسيح". *
*•	والدسقولية تقول"بعد هذا فليعمده الكاهن بأسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ويمسحه بالميرون" *
*والمقصود بعد هذا أى بعد أن يعلمه الإيمان. *
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى"احترس من أن تظن ذاك الميرون بسيطا: فإن الجسم يدهن بالميرون الطاهرلكن الناس تتقدس معه بالروح القدس المحيى".   *
*لذا فسر الميرون يرتبط إرتباط وثيقا بسر المعمودية. *
*لأن  حياة المعمودية كما ذكرنا فيها غفران لكل الخطايا الماضية ، والميرون فيه  دفعة الى فوق .سر الميرون يدهن به المؤمن مرة واحدة ويحتفظ به فى الكنيسة. *
*والأب الكاهن لا يستطيع حمله الا إذا كان صائماً….. *
*ولا  يستطيع أى شخص عادى أن يحمل الميرون المقدس، ويستخدم فى تدشين الكنائس  وتدشين الأوانى المقدسة..الموجودة على المذبح ويتم ذلك أثناء (القراءات  البولس والكاثوليكون والإبركسيس)…. حيث يحضر الأسقف الأوانى و يصلى صلوات  مثل رسامة الشمامسة ويرشمها بالزيت لتصبح  بعد ذلك مقدسة وتستخدم فى  الذبيحة ويجب الا تستخدم تلك الاوانى لأى غرض آخر فهى أصبحت منذ تلك اللحظة  فى خدمة الرب…*​


----------



## Maria Salib (7 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب نولنى المعموديه و المسحه المقدسه
واحفظنى واحفظ دينك وابنائك يا رب


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2012)

آمين شكرا جدااا

ربنا يفرحك


----------

